
Fed Unanimously Approves Shift on Inflation Goal, Ushering in Era of Low Rates - tempsy
https://www.wsj.com/articles/feds-powell-headlines-virtual-jackson-hole-economic-conference-11598486400
======
mensetmanusman
Hopefully they are smart enough to incentivize more automation in the economy
through investments. Would be great if our food supply wasn’t dependent on
mass migrations of people during a pandemic.

